# Peco code 55 electrofrogs: power routing only the turnout?



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

I have read many articles on power routing Peco 'electrofrog' turnouts for DCC, but for my situation, I don't beleive it is necessary.

Situation;
1. All turnouts will be Peco code 55 electrofrog,
2. The spring will be left in using servos for a 'motor' (I don't care about slow motion or the 'snap' sound),
3. No reverse loops or 'wyes',
4. Layout will be DC for now, but wired for DCC (insulated joiners both rails and all four exit rails on each turnout insulated),
5. I plan on using NoOx to get a handle on track cleaning after reading many articles on it's benefits,
6. No steam, all diesels (if that matters).

I'm concerned about long term contact problems with oxidation between the points and the stock rails. Mostly for the curved point since the straight point has considerably more contact area. Also, the 'hinge' area between the points and the closure rails. I know it is recommended to cut the closure rails, but I don't want to do this as long as there won't be a contact problem with the points down the road (no pun intended).

See the attachemnts.

I have read up on this NoOx which has been out for decades and it appears to be the 'cats meow' for oxidation problems and keeping the rail clean better than any track cleaner car etc. Will NoOx help solve the problem?


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

"I have read many articles on power routing Peco 'electrofrog' turnouts for DCC, but for my situation, I don't beleive it is necessary." Ok.

Then you say "I'm concerned about long term contact problems with oxidation between the points and the stock rails. Mostly for the curved point since the straight point has considerably more contact area. Also, the 'hinge' area between the points and the closure rails. I know it is recommended to cut the closure rails, but I don't want to do this as long as there won't be a contact problem with the points down the road (no pun intended)."
OK, what's the problem? What's your plan to fix should it occurr if you don't want to follow the recommended fix?

Then: "have read up on this NoOx which has been out for decades and it appears to be the 'cats meow' for oxidation problems and keeping the rail clean better than any track cleaner car etc. Will NoOx help solve the problem?" Who knows? From your post you don't have a problem now. You might "down the road" however. You say you've read up on NoOX and it's the cat's meow. Looks like you answered your own question. 


Previously you asked for advice on your water problem and then your sound problem. In both cases you received a wealth of info but decided to go your own way. Recently you posted about a control panel which you state you don't want to go thru the learning curve to learn to do it yourself.

There's a wealth of information contained in the members here and they all will jump at the chance to help. But in the past you've asked, recieved then completely ignored advice given. I'm puzzled at what you expect from the members here. I really am. It does take a little effort on your part.


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

> But in the past you've asked, recieved then completely ignored advice given. I'm puzzled at what you expect from the members here. I really am. It does take a little effort on your part.


1. I have never "completely ignored" any advice given!
2. I have gone to much effort researching as much as I can, but many facets are specif to my situation.

Since you don't like my questioning responses, please don't respond. I beleive I have a right to question replies.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Peco Electro frogs and DCC either will not work or will work very poorly and give you tremendous amount problems.
Leaving the springs in the turnouts will put extra stress and wear on the servos and will really serve no positive use!


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

TJ, we need a couch and a pop corn icon..


----------

